# IBs is new to me



## TammyJ (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi i'm wondering if anyone can help me. only just found out that i have IBS and i'm finding it really difficult to cope with. i'm not controlling things very well. i'm also really depressed with it all and really could do with someone to talk to and some friendly advice. i'm only 22 and all i can see at the moment is how my IBS is controlling everything i do and i'm anxious every time i go out incase i have an attack and i find i cant do as much cos all im doin is worrying and making it worse. i feel so embaressed to go on a nite out incase i have an accident or have to explain to friends why i have to leave. i have a fiance who is brilliant and i'm so lucky to have him hes not bothered by my IBS at all.


----------



## 16828 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey tammy, I was approximately your age when I first started having some ibs problems too. They called it by different names over time now but it's still the same problem no matter what they call it. I found that if you can get the ibs under control your anxiety and depression will ease up. I've had the ibs-d type and am now trying the calcium treatment that is posted on IBS-D bulletin. It's beginning to work for me so you may try that. The other thing that alot of people try is the immodium. If you take it before you are going to go out for the night..or day..it may help give you the confidence that you won't have any accidents...and best yet is that wherever you go..know where the restrooms are.Good luck and take care!


----------

